# 

## MichałRac

Witam,
w projekcie przewidziana jest dachówka lub blachodachówka (projekt Słoneczny z pracowni MG Projekt), a przekrój krokwi to 18x5. Czy nie myślicie, że to trochę za mało . Przecież 5cm to ciut ciut.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Z całą pewnością przekrój został przeliczony ale zastosowanie takiej grubości krokwi świadczy o braku doświadczenia projektanta/ konstruktora. Wystąpi duża wiotkość krokwi (podatność na wyboczenie) a do tego problemy z łączeniem łat. Radzę zastosować przekrój minim 6x18 a najlepiej 8x18. Koszt więźby wzrośnie minimalnie ale przy nie pewnej klasie drewna ze spokojnym sumieniem będzie można pokryć dach dachówką. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MichałRac

Dzięki wielkie,
tak też sobie skromnie myślałem, że za wąskie. A jak prawnie takie coś załatwić, to jest chyba istotna zmiana. Próbować to jakoś prawnie załatwić, czy olać?

----------


## Zbigniew100

Popieram 
Nie ma potrzeby nic załatwiać , wystarczy wpis kierownika.
Jest to zmiana na korzyść więc nie będzie problemu.

----------


## MichałRac

A dzięki wszystkim

----------


## TomaszT

Witam kolega ma racje 5cm to deska widziałm co robi sie z takimi krokwiami juz po 3 latach ,,łódki ja tez mam 5na 18 ale zmieniłem 8 na 18 typowa krokwia to 8na 16 pozdrawiam

----------


## averd budownictwo

to rzeczywiscie malo 5x18, najlepiej zastosowac 8x18 ,  brawo dla projektanka który skonczyl  studia moze z wyróznieniem, a budowe widzial na zdieciach i w telewizi. Zreszta projekty z katalogów to sa robione od sztuki.

----------


## markoos

Ja mam pytanie co do jętek.
Mam w projekcie krokwie 8x18 i jętki też 
Czy można zamienić 1 jętke 8x18 na 2 jętki 4x18 i zamontować je tak że 2 jętki będą spinać krokiew?

----------


## photos

Można tak się robi. Odnośnie pierwszego postu To podzielam zdanie Andrzej Wilhelmi na pewno było to przeliczone i np krokwie dane co 60 cm a nie co 80 jak to odbywa się standardowo. Nie ma co mówić na projektanta tylko wpis kierownika i zmiana, bo projektanci maja swoje różne wizje i pewnie czemuś to ma służyć. Wykonawcy natomiast nie lubią eksperymentować i doradzają żeby zrobić tak jak oni robią od wielu lat i się sprawdza i to tez jest racja. Bo np przy montażu okien dachowych może się okazać ze np trzeba przecinać krokiew i wstawiać wymiany, co raczej całej konstrukcji nie będzie pomagać...Ogólnie architekci/projektanci czasem wprowadzając swoje wizje nie przemyślą do końca konsekwencji i wynika wiele problemów później na budowie dlatego ja jestem zwolennikiem  tzw "Starej Szkoły Budowania", gdzie majster dla pewności i spokoju sumienia "wrzuci jeszcze te dwa pręty na dole nadproża".

----------


## markoos

czyli w przypadku jętek nie grozi że będą zbyt wiotke jak np byłoby to w przypadku krokwi?

Jeszcze sie zastanawiam czy przekrój 8x18 w odstępach co 1 m kąt nachylenia 40 stopni, będzie ok pod dachówkę? 
bo wstępnie niby mialem więżbe zaprojektowaną pod blache i gont, ale poprosilem kierownika i projektanta aby mi przeliczył czy ta więźba wystarczy pod dachówkę. 
I odpowiedział mi że będzie ok na styk.
i wieźba w sumie sklada sie tylko z krokwi (dlugosc 6,8m) i jętek. Nie ma deski kalenicowej ani płatwi dodatkowych.

----------


## desmear

Panowie, czegoś nie rozumiem. Z dachami mam niewiele do czynienia, ale każdy kto chociaż trochę ma pojęcie wie, że przekrój to nie wszystko.
Ważne są także kąt nachylenia oraz punkty podparcia. Ta sama krokiew (belka) przeniesie obciążenie przy dachu o kącie nachylenia 50 stopni ale już przy 25 może okazać się za mała.

----------


## photos

> Panowie, czegoś nie rozumiem. Z dachami mam niewiele do czynienia, ale każdy kto chociaż trochę ma pojęcie wie, że przekrój to nie wszystko.
> Ważne są także kąt nachylenia oraz punkty podparcia. Ta sama krokiew (belka) przeniesie obciążenie przy dachu o kącie nachylenia 50 stopni ale już przy 25 może okazać się za mała.


Masz rację ale autor nic nie pisze o nachyleniu. Tyle że sądząc po opisie, a napisał iz więżba to tylko krokwie na 6,8, murłaty i kleszcze/jętki bez rzadnych płatwi i słupów, to musi byc spory kąt nachylenia, bo przy płaskim raczej by to siadło

----------


## Wakmen

> Z całą pewnością przekrój został przeliczony ale zastosowanie takiej grubości krokwi świadczy o braku doświadczenia projektanta/ konstruktora. Wystąpi duża wiotkość krokwi (podatność na wyboczenie) a do tego problemy z łączeniem łat. Radzę zastosować przekrój minim 6x18 a najlepiej 8x18. ...


 A to ciekawe spostrzeżenie. Problem w tym, że za oceanem, w Ameryce standardowym rozmiarem krokwi są 2x8 cali (około 5x20cm). Co więcej, przy zastosowaniu większej ilości krokwi (mniejszy rozstaw) otrzymujemy o wiele bardziej stabilną konstrukcję w porównaniu do grubszej krokwi a o większym rozstawie.
Ja mam dach kryty gontem bitumicznym i wymiary krokwi mam 5x20cm ale z rozstawem co 62,5cm pomiędzy środkami krokwi dla kątu 45st a dla garażu gdzie mam 30st to rozstaw  co 50 cm.
Co do waszych dziwnych teorii to naprawdę są bezzasadne. Po prostu jesteście mało otwarci na inne i na dodatek sprawdzone rozwiązania. 
Gdybyście widzieli to ... i byście uwierzyli.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...w Ameryce standardowym rozmiarem krokwi są 2x8 cali (około 5x20cm). 
> Co do waszych dziwnych teorii to naprawdę są bezzasadne..


A co to Ameryka jest wyznacznikiem przekroju krokwi?!! A ile domów krytych dachówką widziałeś w tej Ameryce? Wiesz co to jest wyboczenie? Łączyłeś łaty na Przekroju 5 cm czyli po 2,5 cm na stronę a gwóźdź minimum 4 cale? Jak odpowiesz sobie na te pytania to może nie będziesz wypisywać takich bezsensownych komentarzy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...Mam w projekcie krokwie 8x18 i jętki też 
> Czy można zamienić 1 jętke 8x18 na 2 jętki 4x18...


Zdecydowanie nie można! Jętki to nie kleszcze! Jętka pracuje na ściskanie. Ma być tak jak w projekcie! Jętkę najlepiej zamontować w płaszczyźnie krokwi. 
Rozstaw krowi nie powinien przekraczać 90 cm a to głównie ze względu na typowe przekroje łat (5x5; 6x4). Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoos

Dzięki Andrzeju. 
Czyli lepiej montować 1 jętke bezpośrednio pod krokwią? 

Czasami widzę właśnie 1 jętkę (o takim samym przekroju jak krokiew) lub 2 jętki (o mniejszym przekroju niż krokiwe) zamontowane obok do krowki za pomocą śruby lub gwoździ. 

Natomiast co do rozstawu krokwi to mam w projekcie 12 rzędów krokwi (długość kalenicy 11,05) 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## Wakmen

> A co to Ameryka jest wyznacznikiem przekroju krokwi?!! ....


 Nie, nie jest ale to chyba od nich przyszła technologia budowania domów szkieletowych.



> ... A ile domów krytych dachówką widziałeś w tej Ameryce? ....


Nie musze lecieć do Ameryki by oglądać ich domy. Jest cos takiego jak TV, net i prasa.



> ... Wiesz co to jest wyboczenie? ....


A wiesz co to dobra sztuba ciesielska? Jeżeli konstrukcja jest wykonana w dość krótkim czasie zgodnie ze sztuką budowlaną to coś takiego nie występuje.



> ...Łączyłeś łaty na Przekroju 5 cm czyli po 2,5 cm na stronę a gwóźdź minimum 4 cale? ...


A co ma łata do krokwi? Nie rozumiem.
Co więcej u mnie w miejscach połaczenia krokwi z jętką połączenie było wykonane przy pomocy minimum 9 gwożdzi 4 cal wstrzeliwanych a nie jak prawie na co drugiej budowie tylko jedna śruba (ci dokładniejsi dają nieraz jeszcze 1, góra 2 gwoździe) i po czasie pod wpływem sporego obciążenia i gwałtownego wysychanie mokrych elementów jętki w tych miejscach pękają. To jest lenistwo wykonawcy. 



> ... Jak odpowiesz sobie na te pytania to może nie będziesz wypisywać takich bezsensownych komentarzy. Pozdrawiam.


A jak Ty Szanowny Kolego troszeczkę otworzysz się więcej na sprawdzone technologie to również stwierdzisz to co ja. Jedyny słuszny przekrój w Polsce o wymiarach 8x18 to nie jedyny dopuszczalny w budownictwie. Nie trzeba lecieć za ocean by oglądać takie przekroje. Ot chociażby wytyczne norweskiego producenta gontów bitumicznych Isola bardzo dokładnie określają jak ma być zbudowany dach by zachować warunki gwarancji. Ja mam właśnie według tych wytycznych wybudowany dach.

----------


## photos

Widzisz rady pana Andrzej są jak najbardziej ok. Ale pewnie sprawdzają sie tylko na dachach które on wykonuje. Nie mówię tego złośliwie i juz tłumaczę o co mi chodzi. Otóż jętka aby spełniała swoje zadanie musie być nacinana , tak samo jak krokiew np tak jak na rysunku



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Ale w znakomitej większości przypadków wygląda to tak



Uploaded with ImageShack.us

I to też wytrzyma...Nie jest to do końca poprawnie bo na ściskanie wytrzyma znacznie mniej, aczkolwiek tak robi większość. 
Jak dasz jeszcze z drugiej strony krokwi to na pewno będzie ok. Nie opisałeś swojej więźby ale jak masz jeszcze płatwie to właśnie one odpowiadają za to aby krokwie nie siadały że tak się wyrażę.

----------


## markoos

Co do mojej więźby to krótki opis jest pare postów wyżej:



> bo wstępnie niby mialem więżbe zaprojektowaną pod blache i gont, ale poprosilem kierownika i projektanta aby mi przeliczył czy ta więźba wystarczy pod dachówkę. 
> I odpowiedział mi że będzie ok na styk.
> i wieźba w sumie sklada sie tylko z krokwi (dlugosc 6,8m) i jętek. Nie ma deski kalenicowej ani płatwi dodatkowych.


Także konstrukcja krokwiowo-jętkowa, bez żadnych płatwi, słupów kleszczy itp. Odstęp od murłaty do murłaty 8 metrów.
na połowie dachu rozstaw od osi do osi krowki 105 cm, w 2 połowie dachu wychodzi gęściej ... jakies 95 cm. Kąt 40 stopni.
Przekrój 8x18 ( projektowane pod blachę), po prośbie o przeliczenie pod dachówkę cementową, kierbud powiedział że w sumie jest na styk, ale jak dodam 2 cm to będzie ok. Czyli wtedy przekrój krokwi byłby 8x20. 

Co do tych obciążen to czytałem że w sumie więżby pod blachę lub dachówkę nie różnią się od siebie znacząco, bo to jest różnica okolo 30kg A podobno projektując więżbe wliczają dużo większe cięzary (wiatr, śnieg i dopiero pokrycie ostateczne) czyli pewnie liczą że jakies 200-300 kg na mkw. 

Co do połączenia jętki to jeszcze myślałem o innym rozwiązaniu u siebie. Mam szkic ale nie mogę go tu wrzucić bo w pracy mam pewne ograniczenia (upload zablokowany)  :wink:  
W domu wrzuce szkic 

Pozdrawiam

----------


## markoos

z tym połączeniem jętek chodziło mi o coś takiego:
http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5...kiewijetka.jpg

----------


## tlalken

Już widze te amerykańskie konstrukcje pod naporem śniegu i wiatru  :smile: 

Do kolegi *markoos* w Polsce oprócz jetek każdy szanujący się cieśla robi platwie pośrednie powyżej jętek, choć czesto projektanci twierdza ze sa niepotrzebne. To czy sa czy nie mozesz znaleźć czytajac to forum

----------


## photos

a takiego rozwiazania to jeszcze nigdy nie widzialem...nawet w ksiazkach  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...A co ma łata do krokwi? Nie rozumiem.


No właśnie nie rozumiesz. Ja to szanuję ale skoro nie rozumiesz to nie wypowiadaj autorytatywnie w sprawach, których nie rozumiesz. Z Twojej wypowiedzi widać, że o zjawisku wyboczenia też nie masz zielonego pojęcia ale twierdzisz, że ono nie wystąpi. Ile domów pokrytych dachówką widziałeś też nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć. Ja piszę o problemie mocowania łaty a Ty opisujesz sposób mocowania jętki. A co ma wspólnego konstrukcja szkieletowa domu z tradycyjną konstrukcją więźby dachowej. W budownictwie szkieletowym w miejsce krokwi stosuje się elementy dwuteowe wykonane z płyty OSB oprawionej w stopki drewniane ale na tych elementach montuje się płytę OSB i gont bitumiczny a nie łaty i dachówkę. Jak łykniesz trochę wiedzy z zakresu konstrukcji i wytrzymałości materiałów do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam to może wówczas merytorycznie podyskutujemy. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> z tym połączeniem jętek chodziło mi o coś takiego:
> http://img684.imageshack.us/img684/5...kiewijetka.jpg


To jest dobre rozwiązanie. Należy zastosować odpowiednie łączniki ciesielskie (prostokątne płytki z otworami) i specjalne gwoździe dołączników. W tki sposób są wykonywane wiązary, które w węzłach łączone są za pomocą płytek kolczastych. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"photos" oczywiście masz rację. Tak dokładniej to wcięcie ma kształt jaskółczego ogona. Przy tym drugim rozwiązaniu występują momenty gnące na śrubach więc konieczny odpowiedni dobór ich przekroju oraz zastosowanie bardzo powiększonych podkładek. W jednym węźle powinny być dwie śruby i minimum dwa gwoździe bite przelotowo. W celu uniknięcia momentów gnących w węźle stosuje się dwie trochę cieńsze jętki po obu stronach krokwi ale aby wyeliminować ich ewentualne  wyboczenie zaleca się np. co 0,5 m wstawianie kawałków (0,3~0,5m) krokwi i łączenie ich gwoździami z jętkami. Jak z tego widać wstawienie jętki w płaszczyźnie krokwi jest najlepszym rozwiązaniem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoos

> Do kolegi *markoos* w Polsce oprócz jetek każdy szanujący się cieśla robi platwie pośrednie powyżej jętek, choć czesto projektanci twierdza ze sa niepotrzebne. To czy sa czy nie mozesz znaleźć czytajac to forum


No tak czytałem o takim rozwiązaniu, że stosuje sie przy rozstawie ścian od 9m do 11m. i wtedy nie trzeba dawać dużych przekroji krokwi. Jednak żeby taka płatew spełniałą swoją funkcje muszą chyba być zastosowane słupy na których ta płatew się oprze? 
Ja mam rozpiętość ścian 8,35m.,  krokwie o przekroju 8x18 (moze zastosuję 8x20) , kąt nachylenia 40st, więc chyba taka płatew jest zbędna ?? jak sądzicie?

----------


## markoos

Co do połączenia jętek w ten sposób http://www.budujemydom.pl/images/sto...ykuly/1221.jpg , to rozumiem że wtedy nie wykonuje się żadnych nacięć.
Panie Andrzeju pisze pan o specjalnych łącznikach. A czy można zastosowąć do łączenia deski ? np o grubości 32mm ?

----------


## Wakmen

> No właśnie nie rozumiesz. Ja to szanuję ale skoro nie rozumiesz to nie wypowiadaj autorytatywnie w sprawach, których nie rozumiesz. ...


Rozumiem. Z tego co zauważyłem to mówiliśmy o przekrojach krokwi (i pośrednio jętek) a łata (czy kontrłata) nie jest głównym elementem konstrukcyjnym nośnym. 



> ...Ile domów pokrytych dachówką widziałeś też nie potrafisz odpowiedzieć. ....


Byś się zdziwił ale prowadzę firmę elektroinstalacyjną i na moje szczęście dość dobrze znam się na konstrukcjach domów drewnianych a to tylko z tego względu bo jak widzę tak wiele dachów (czy domów drewnianych) źle wykonanych to lepiej za wczasu reagować a nie będą poprawiać dopiero później jak ja już położę przewody wzdłuż elementów drewnianych.



> ... Ja piszę o problemie mocowania łaty a Ty opisujesz sposób mocowania jętki...


Właśnie. Jakieś niedogadanie (niedoczytanie).



> ...A co ma wspólnego konstrukcja szkieletowa domu z tradycyjną konstrukcją więźby dachowej. W budownictwie szkieletowym w miejsce krokwi stosuje się elementy dwuteowe wykonane z płyty OSB oprawionej w stopki drewniane ale na tych elementach montuje się płytę OSB i gont bitumiczny a nie łaty i dachówkę...


Powiem szczerze, że lepszego przykładu podać nie mogłeś. Ja sam nie chciałem go podawać bo obawiałem się wielkiej burzy mózgów po podaniu takich rozwiązań technologicznych.
W podanym przez Ciebie przykładzie nie grubość ma znaczenie a wysokość elementu i jego wielokrotność (rozstępy pomiędzy elementami) gdzie w zależności od rozpiętości np stropu może wynosić nawet co 30 cm (ale standardowo jest 40cm). 




> ...Jak łykniesz trochę wiedzy z zakresu konstrukcji i wytrzymałości materiałów do czego Cię gorąco zachęcam to może wówczas merytorycznie podyskutujemy. Pozdrawiam.


Dziękuje Szanownemu Koledze co bardzo szybko i trafnie (według własnej opinii) potrafi oceniać wiedzę i doświadczenie drugiej osoby. Gratuluję.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...czy można zastosowąć do łączenia deski ? np o grubości 32mm ?


Tylko teoretycznie gdyż po wbiciu kilku (kilkunastu) gwoździ 6 calowych te deski się rozłupią. W takich węzłach można zastosować sklejkę grubości 25 mm lub perforowane płaskie blachy o których pisałem (po 2 szt. na każdy węzeł). Wbicie po 10 sztuk specjalnych gwoździ po każdej stronie (20 szt. na węzeł). Każdy gwóźdź przenosi na ścinanie siłę 500 kg. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... Gratuluję.


Nie masz mi czego gratulować gdyż z twoich wypowiedzi dobitnie wynika, że nie masz pojęcia o co Cię pytam. Jak dotąd nie potrafisz nawet odpowiedzieć na tak proste pytanie: ile domów pokrytych dachówką widziałeś w USA? Byłoby lepiej gdybyś wypowiadał się w dziedzinie, na której się znasz. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

Gdyby ktoś chciał zobaczyć jak wygląda dach zrobiony z bardzo cienkich (według niektórych) elementów konstrukcyjnych to proszę spojrzeć poniżej na mój dach.
Mieszkam w nim już ponad 4 lata, dach stoi jeszcze 2 dłużej i ... stoi.
 Najpierw chcę pokazać "najdziwniejszy element pod względem wymiarów - deska kalenicowa o wymiarach 28x5 cm i na dodatek jest montowana jako pierwsza:


I zbliżenie do niej:


W moim domku nie ma paskudnych "strupów" w połowie krokwi a rozwiązaliśmy to tak:


A tak wygląda cała konstrukcja:


I już dach prawie na gotowo:


Według mnie mój dach wcale nie jest taki nietypowy choć przekroje krokwi i jętek to "tylko" 20x5 cm ale za to jak gęsto.

----------


## marysia2009

Mojm zdaniem nie przekroj krokwi jest znaczacy.Tyko jakosc drewna. Ja mam dach wykonany z drewna o przekroju 45x220 mm swierk skandynawski kupiony w szwecji.  I mojm zdaniem polskie krokwie nawet o przekroju 8x20 cm  nie maja takiej wytrzymalosci jak te moje. A pozatym jak ktos widzial drewno kostrukcyjne obrabiane i sprzedawane za granica to wie ze polskie drewno konstrukcyjne to SYF a nie material.

----------


## photos

Tak bo wszystko co polskie to syf......
Twoim zdaniem nie przekrój jest najważniejszy...otóż jest najważniejszy
Skoro ten Świerk Skandynawski jest taki super to trzeba był dać 45x150...dlaczego dałeś 22?? Otóż właśnie wysokość krokwi jest bardzo ważna...bo to ona właśnie nadaje odpowiednią wytrzymałość krokwi...
Więźby ze świerku są wytrzymalsze czasowo, podczas gdy sosnę zje kornik świerk będzie jeszcze długo służył. W Polsce też są stosowane świerki i wcale nie muszą być ze Skandynawii...

----------


## Wakmen

> Tak bo wszystko co polskie to syf...


 To nie o to chodzi. Drewno z krajów bardziej jak Polska oddalonych od równika jest bardziej wytrzymalsze bo ma mniejsze przyrosty roczne.

----------


## photos

Zgoda...ale nie popadajmy w skrajną przesadność...taka więźba z polskiego świerka może przeżyć nawet 3 pokolenia...Pytanie tylko czy ten dom będzie jeszcze w stanie zadowalającym i nie pójdzie pod rozbiórkę...
To jest tak jak mi stolarz od mebli kuchennych oferował okucia które wytrzymują 25 lat bez dotykania się do nich...Oczywiście dużo droższe od "konwencjonalnych".
pytanie brzmi czy ja chcę przez 25 lat oglądać te same meble w kuchni...Pewnie za 10 góra 15 lat wywalę bo będę robił remont, odświeżał wnętrza.
Wytrzymałość polskiego drewna konstrukcyjnego wystarczy na bardzo długo i raczej ja jako budujący nie będę miał z tym kłopotów

----------


## amstrong89

wytrzymałość jest ważna ale istnieje druga strona medalu- sposób impregnacji więźby dachowej. Malowanie krokwi impregnatem przy użyciu szczotki czy pędzla. Tak wiele osób doradzało mi. Myślałem że im się w głowach poprzewracało. Niektórzy inwestują w więźbę dachową(świerk drewno liściaste) ale zapominają o porządnej impregnacji. W tartakach impregnuje się zanurzeniowo- ludzie płacą pieniądze chociaż nie wiedza w jakim stężeniu te drewno moczą i przez jaki okres czasu. Im dłużej tym lepiej. Raz zaimpregnowane drewno drugi raz tak dobrze się nie nasączy. Impregnat wytworzy barierę ochronną. Lepiej jest kupić dobre sosnowe drzewo i zaimpregnować ciśnieniowo w specjalnych komorach. Koszt jest większy ale żaden kornik i inny robal nie zacznie robić spustoszenia. Inwestycja na bardo długie lata i mniej kosztowna niż sprowadzane drzewo z zagranicy.
Druga kwestia to brak świadomości cieśli odnośnie impregnacji tych miejsc gdzie robią nacięcia. Większość olewa sprawę, bo to przecież nie jego. Niech właściciel się martwi. I po parunastu latach więźba do wymiany bo robale znalazły ucztę. Ocieplone poddasza stwarzają idealne warunki do rozwoju robali.
Podsumowując
Polskie drewno pod względem jakościowym jest gorsze niż skandynawskie, ale i te z zagranicy nie jest w stanie obronić się przed kornikami.

----------


## marysia2009

> Skoro ten Świerk Skandynawski jest taki super to trzeba był dać 45x150...dlaczego dałeś 22??



Dalem 220 i mam zamiar dodac jeszcze 120 nie ze wzgledu na wytrzymalosc a na grubosc ocieplenia welna. Wydaje mi sie ze przy 170 dach terz by sie nie zawalil.





> wytrzymałość jest ważna ale istnieje druga strona medalu- sposób impregnacji więźby dachowej. Malowanie krokwi impregnatem przy użyciu szczotki czy pędzla.


Drewno o ktorym wspominalem nie jest impregnowane. Ale czterostronnie strugane i suszone komorowo .  W takim drewnie robak napewno sie nie pozywi...

----------


## wick

*marysia2009* ile kosztowało drewno na Twój dach

----------


## marysia2009

Calkowity koszt dach 320 m2 czterospadowy + strop 150 m2 kosztowal 40000 zl.   Drewno na dach i strop razem z wykonaniem oraz zmiana projektu stropu z monolitu na drewniany. Calosc wykonala firma produkujaca wiazary.

----------


## maciej74

> Calkowity koszt dach 320 m2 czterospadowy + strop 150 m2 kosztowal 40000 zl.   Drewno na dach i strop razem z wykonaniem oraz zmiana projektu stropu z monolitu na drewniany. Calosc wykonala firma produkujaca wiazary.


A czy dostałeś gwarancję na łódkowanie się drewna ewentualnie wykręcanie i pęknięcia wzdłużne przy tak cienkim przekroju jest to istotna sprawa .

----------


## michalz2x

> Witam,
> w projekcie przewidziana jest dachówka lub blachodachówka (projekt Słoneczny z pracowni MG Projekt), a przekrój krokwi to 18x5. Czy nie myślicie, że to trochę za mało . Przecież 5cm to ciut ciut.



Witam. Ja rowniez stanalem przed wyborem przekroju. U mnie sytuacja wyglada nastepujaco. W projekcie jest 7x20. Wykonawca mowi, ze 7 moze falowac - i lepiej zastosowac 9x18 . A wiec zrobilem wycieczke do dobrego tartaku. Na miejscu kilka minut matematyki i prawdopodobnie zastosuje 8x20. W przypadku przekroju 9x18 w stosunku 7x20 spadek wytrzymalosci wynosil okolo 4-5%, czyli dopuszczelnie i w ostatecznosci mozna tak zrobic, ale zastosowanie 8x20 bedzie optymalne. Kierownik budowy potwierdzil wyliczenia z tartaku. IMO najlepiej zrobic sobie wycieczke do kierownika bud. lub bezposrednio do tartaku aby uniknac pozniej problemow i spac spokojnie  :wink: )) 

Pozdrawiam,
Michal

----------


## slawikrrg

Witam. A co  myslicie panowie o przekroju 7x22. Taki mam w projekcie Zapach wiosny z Muratora. Oryginalnie zaprojektowany pod blache ale u mnie bedzie dachowka + pelne deskowanie. Wg architekta adaptujacego projekt jest ok.  Jak sie napatrzylem na te pokrzywione krokwie na forum wole sie upewnic, dlatego pytam.
Druga sprawa to moze ktos jest wstanie polecic godna zaufania ekipe w okolicach Torunia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## WaldemarRj

> To nie o to chodzi. Drewno z krajów bardziej jak Polska oddalonych od równika jest bardziej wytrzymalsze bo ma mniejsze przyrosty roczne.


Proszę zobaczyć sobie Sideroxylon występujące w zwrotnikowej Afryce i Azji, więc to bzdury a te krokwie to jakaś kpina w przypadku przeznaczenia pod krycie dachówką dokładnie jak napisał Pan  Andrzej Wilhelmi-ma całkowitą rację, można dodać jeszcze że zrobią się z nich "rynny" a w miejscu łączenia łat kto wie czy nie popękają przy takich gwoździach jeśli mamy do dyspozycji tylko 5cm to na pół jest 2,5 dla każdej łaty i jeszcze po połowie bo należy trafić w środek łaty czyli zostaje do dyspozycji jedyne 1,25cm, fakt że będzie się starał ten wykonawca trafić po skosie ale nie zawsze ten gwóźdź tak wejdzie jak się założy.

----------


## Wakmen

O witam Szanownego Kolege - fachowca z "zagrananicy" co to śledzi wszystkie moje posty. 



> Proszę zobaczyć sobie Sideroxylon występujące w zwrotnikowej Afryce i Azji, więc to bzdury ...


Kolejny raz strzał ale ... głową w mur. Proponuje nauczyć się czytać ze zrozumieniem a dopiero potem komentować czyjeś wypowiedzi.




> ... a te krokwie to jakaś kpina ... a w miejscu łączenia łat ... mamy do dyspozycji tylko 5cm to na pół jest 2,5 dla każdej łaty i jeszcze po połowie bo należy trafić w środek łaty czyli zostaje do dyspozycji jedyne 1,25cm, ...


 Kolejny raz żeś wyskoczył jak Filip z konopi. Uczysz się dzielić przez 2? Nie? To po co te wyliczanki?

Daje Tobie jeszcze miesiąc, góra dwa i znudzi Ci się nabijanie postów. Poczytać to sobie poczytaj ale jeżeli chcesz coś do tematu wnieść to coś sensownego i tak by Cie większość czytających zrozumiała.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

"Wakmen" czy uważasz, że w tym wątku tylko Ty masz rację?!  "WaldemarRj" stara się Ci uzmysłowić, że łączenie łat na tak wąskiej krokwi jest praktycznie nie możliwe. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć?! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawek9000

To Andrzeju powiedz jeszcze, jak jest możliwe łączenie łat na wiązarach kratowych, skoro one występują tylko w grubościach 45 albo 50mm

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Niezmiernie trudne ( konieczne zbijanie czubka gwoździa i moczenie w oleju) dla tego też jeżeli ja wykonuję cały dach to zamawiam takie wiązary aby elementy miały szerokość (grubość) 6 cm. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## marysia2009

Przy takich przekrojach krokwi 45mm ,niezbedny jest pistolet do gwozdzi..
Ktory naprawde ulatwia prace  :smile:  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Gwoździarka powinna być skierowana prostopadle do łaty. Bardziej przydatna wkrętarka i cienkie długie wkręty. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Wakmen

> "Wakmen" czy uważasz, że w tym wątku tylko Ty masz rację?! ...


Ależ ja nigdy tak nie sądziłem. Powiem inaczej, w żadnej dziedzinie nie sądzę, że tylko ja mam rację.
Człowiek całe życie się uczy i głupim umiera.




> ... "WaldemarRj" stara się Ci uzmysłowić, że łączenie łat na tak wąskiej krokwi jest praktycznie nie możliwe. Czy to tak trudno zrozumieć?! ...


Co do Kolegi Waldemara to postaram się więcej nie wypowiadać bo chyba chciał obalić koncepcję, że sosna, czy świerk rosnące bliżej równika mają większe roczne przyrosty jak drzewa tego samego gatunku a rosnące "wyżej" - choćby w Skandynawii i ma to spore znaczenie dla jakości konstrukcji wykonanej z niej. A może się mylę?

Co do łączenia "wąskich" elementów konstrukcyjnych jak chociażby zastosowane do budowy mojego dachu to są różne sposoby i nie zawsze te same co do "grubaśnych" konstrukcji. Przykładem są konstrukcje wiązarów bardzo często spotykane w Polsce lub zdjęcia pokazane przeze mnie - chcesz to możesz się wypowiedzieć na ten temat a jako wykonawca już nie jedno widziałeś.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Często spotykam się z projektami, którym pod względem poprawności wyliczeń nic nie można zarzucić natomiast ich autorzy nie wiele mieli do czynienia z praktyką. Wykonywałem dach z prefabrykowanych  wiązarów, których element miały grubość 40 mm a do tego rozstaw w kilku miejscach dochodził do 150 cm. Krycie wstępne folia, pokrycie karpiówka w koronkę. Efekt był taki: aby zapobiec ugięciu łat (na jednej łacie dwa rzędy dachówek) konieczne było zastosowanie przekroju 80x80 mm. Połączenie łat praktycznie nie możliwe, konieczne było pogrubiania górnego pasa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoos

Mam pytanie czy krokwie mogą mieć inny przekrój niż jętki (konstrukcja krokwiowo-jętkowa) bez płatki. Dach 150m ścian (od osi murłaty do osi murłaty 8,2 m) kąt dachu40st

Krokwie mam teraz 7x20 , a jętki 7x16

czy to jest dopuszczalne

----------


## K160

> Mam pytanie czy krokwie mogą mieć inny przekrój niż jętki (konstrukcja krokwiowo-jętkowa) bez płatki. Dach 150m ścian (od osi murłaty do osi murłaty 8,2 m) kąt dachu40st
> 
> Krokwie mam teraz 7x20 , a jętki 7x16
> 
> czy to jest dopuszczalne


Markoos miałem wiele pytań podobnie jak i Ty , ale na wszystkie pytania odpowiedziałem sobie sam po ściągnięciu DEMA programu Wiązar Jętkowy Specbud .
Program niewielki, w sumie dosyć prosty i czytelny. Mimo, że w demie nie możesz zmienić kąta dachu to możesz przeprowadzać przeróżne symulacje. Pocieniać pogrubiać , zmieniać rozstawy, typy ustroju, zmieniać przyjęte obciążenie dachu śniegiem jak i ustawiać silniejsze wiatry.  Bardzo pouczająca zabawa. 

Ten program pozwolił mi zrozumieć jak zmiana jednego wymiaru wpływa na cały układ sił.  Np długość okapu....grubość jętek, rozstaw krokwi, pełne deskowanie, itd.

Polecam !

----------


## markoos

Tak mam ten program, też demo niestety, bardzo ciekawy jest,
Robiłem na następującym przykłądzie kąt 33,5, rozpiętość 10,1 m,  rozstaw murłat w swietle 8,1m , poziom jętki 1,6
Obciązenie śniegiem dałem 1,7 (więc chyba dużo) ale dlatego że nie mozna wybrac pokrycia dachówka tylko jest blacha,  wiatr (wybrałem norma) 

Czyli wszystkie parametry takie jak u mnie, jedynie kąt nachylenia dachu mam 40stopni, więć chyba jeszcze korzystniej niz 33.
Ja mam krokwie 20x7 ale zmniejszałęm i wyszło mi że wiązar jest poprawny nawet 7x16.
Czyli różnica dość spora.

Więc nie wiem czy mam poprostu przewymiarowaną więźbę czy coś nie tak w programie.
No ale nie zamierzam poprawiać projektanta  :wink:  jednak te krokwie o przekroju 20 cm są naprawde duże jak na taki maly dach jak mój.

.

----------


## face

panowie poza wytrzymaloscia elementu na zginanie - czyli jaki ciezar uniesie dach mamy tam do czynienia z ugieciami, ktore w duzej mierze nakazuja zastosowanie danego przekroju

np 7x15 przeniesie ciezar ale bedzie sie zbytnio uginac i dlatego w projekcie jest 7x20
ze nie wspomne o zmiennej aurze i np 30-40 cm mokrego sniegu na dachu + wiatr

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Można sobie liczyć więźbę w różnych programach ale odpowiedzialność za jej wymiary bierze autor projektu. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## markoos

> Można sobie liczyć więźbę w różnych programach ale odpowiedzialność za jej wymiary bierze autor projektu. Pozdrawiam.


Dokłądnie 
dlatego poszedłem do projektanta i kieronika budowy z tym pytaniem (w końcu oni się pod tym podpisują) 
Opowiedziałem co i jak i po ponownym przeliczeniu wyszło że rzeczywiście wystarczjące będą 7x18 a jętki 7x16

----------


## WaldemarRj

> Poczytać to sobie poczytaj ale jeżeli chcesz coś do tematu wnieść to coś sensownego i tak by Cie większość czytających zrozumiała.


Skoro pisze Pan o wnoszeniu czegoś sensownego, to proszę zacząć od siebie! Pan jak „pszczółka skakająca  z kwiatka na kwiatek”, czyli coś poruszy z jakiegoś tematu, a jeśli zaczyna przerastać-to wychodzi boczkiem i szuka czegokolwiek innego do wytknięcia. Mam tu na myśli moją poprzednią odpowiedź, na temat grubości krokwi – czyli na temat. Mam nadzieję że Pan Andrzej wyjaśnił o co mi chodziło w wypowiedzi.  Tematem był przekrój krokwi, poszerzył Pan o gatunki drzew „To nie o to chodzi. Drewno z krajów bardziej jak Polska oddalonych od równika jest bardziej wytrzymalsze bo ma mniejsze przyrosty roczne.” Więc ja „oświeciłem” wciąż mylącego się kolegę forumowicza. Poniżej w poście Wakmen skorygował dopisując: „że sosna, czy świerk rosnące bliżej równika mają większe roczne przyrosty jak drzewa tego samego gatunku a rosnące "wyżej" - choćby w Skandynawii”. Wakmen jesteś nieobliczalny, aż trudno pomyśleć czym znowu zaskoczysz.

 :big lol:

----------


## Wakmen

Bardzo ciekawy komentarz, oj bardzo ciekawy. Moim komentarzem do Twojej powyższej wypowiedzi i jeszcze kilku innych bardzo błyskotliwych jest post:
http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-k%C5%82amstwa.

----------


## WaldemarRj

Wakmen, gdybyś wiedział ile wnosisz do tematu, wolałbyś milczeć. Poczytaj sobie swoje posty i rady, a sam się złapiesz za głowę jakie tam bzdury wypisujesz.

----------


## winiu1

Co do Kolegi Waldemara to postaram się więcej nie wypowiadać bo chyba chciał obalić koncepcję, że sosna, czy świerk rosnące bliżej równika mają większe roczne przyrosty jak drzewa tego samego gatunku a rosnące "wyżej" - choćby w Skandynawii i ma to spore znaczenie dla jakości konstrukcji wykonanej z niej. A może się mylę?

W przypadku europejskich drzew iglastych, na jakość drewna nie wpływa odległość od równika. Jest to uzależnione od długości okresu wegetacyjnego, im surowsze warunki wzrostu, tym drewno twardsze. Polskie drewno górskie jakościowo nie ustępuje temu skandynawskiemu.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... Polskie drewno górskie jakościowo nie ustępuje temu skandynawskiemu.


I tutaj masz całkowitą rację z tym, że te warunki są bardzo specyficzne (prawie takie jak we wspomnianej Skandynawii) a ilość sprzedawanego drzewa z tych rejonów jest tak niewielka, że może być pomijalna dla całej gospodarki kraju.

----------


## winiu1

Ja nie pisałem o rynkach i pozyskiwaniu drewna. tylko o błędnym przekonaniu że odległość od równika ma wpływ na jakość drewna.

----------


## Waldemar rj

> Co do Kolegi Waldemara to postaram się więcej nie wypowiadać bo chyba chciał obalić koncepcję, że sosna, czy świerk rosnące bliżej równika mają większe roczne przyrosty jak drzewa tego samego gatunku a rosnące "wyżej" - choćby w Skandynawii i ma to spore znaczenie dla jakości konstrukcji wykonanej z niej. A może się mylę?


Niestety kolega się myli, tam w #43 nie ma mowy o żadnych sosnach i świerkach, to post obalający teorię Wakmen'a o drewnie (im dalej od równika rośnie drzewo, tym twardsze drewno) - czyli można się domyślać że chodziło mu o wszystkie. Więc jest wyraźnie napisane (w poprzednich postach) i nie warto wklejać tekstu - wystarczy tylko sobie poczytać  wypowiedzi.
Teraz widać jak temat się „rozrasta”, każdy coś wyczyta, coś doda, coś przeoczy i powstaje kłutnia.

----------


## Wakmen

> Niestety kolega się myli, tam w #43 nie ma mowy o żadnych sosnach i świerkach, to post obalający teorię Wakmen'a o drewnie (im dalej od równika rośnie drzewo, tym twardsze drewno) - czyli można się domyślać że chodziło mu o wszystkie. Więc jest wyraźnie napisane (w poprzednich postach) i nie warto wklejać tekstu - wystarczy tylko sobie poczytać  wypowiedzi.
> Teraz widać jak temat się „rozrasta”, każdy coś wyczyta, coś doda, coś przeoczy i powstaje kłutnia.


Problem w tym, że warto czytać wszystkie posty od początku a nie tylko wybiórczo jakiegoś forumowicza. 
Koleżanka Marysia2009 w poście nr #32  nadmieniła 



> Mojm zdaniem nie przekroj krokwi jest znaczacy.Tyko jakosc drewna. Ja mam dach wykonany z drewna o przekroju 45x220 mm swierk skandynawski kupiony w szwecji.  I mojm zdaniem polskie krokwie nawet o przekroju 8x20 cm  nie maja takiej wytrzymalosci jak te moje. A pozatym jak ktos widzial drewno kostrukcyjne obrabiane i sprzedawane za granica to wie ze polskie drewno konstrukcyjne to SYF a nie material.


Tak więc mój post nie dotyczył wszystkich gatunków drzew a tylko konkretnego rodzaju drzewa.

----------


## Waldemar rj

Aby nie było niejasności, jeśli chodzi o konkretny gatunek, to oczywiste, jednak „Wakmen” w tamtej wypowiedzi napisałeś jasno o ogóle.

----------


## Wakmen

> Aby nie było niejasności, jeśli chodzi o konkretny gatunek, to oczywiste, jednak „Wakmen” w tamtej wypowiedzi napisałeś jasno o ogóle.


A to ciekawe skąd wiedziałeś co miałem na myśli gdy nawet nie czytałeś postów wcześniej a tylko skakałeś po moich odpowiedziach z mojego profilu. Nic dziwnego, że udzieliłeś taką a nie inna odpowiedz a potem próbowałeś mi coś wcisnąć. Nie ważne - myślę, że teraz to już jest kiedy wreszcie sobie wyjaśniliśmy i przeczytaliśmy troszkę więcej wypowiedzi ot choćby w tym temacie.

----------


## zibik_eng

> Witam,
> w projekcie przewidziana jest dachówka lub blachodachówka (projekt Słoneczny z pracowni MG Projekt), a przekrój krokwi to 18x5. Czy nie myślicie, że to trochę za mało . Przecież 5cm to ciut ciut.


Wiele osób już wypowiedziało swoje zdanie... a ja się głupio zapytam:  W każdym projekcie tzw typowym jest zapis iż musi być adaptowany do warunków lokalnych - co oznacza że ma być przeliczona więźba dachowa (pod strefę śniegową) oraz fundamenty i przyjęty rodzaj izolacji.

Oprócz tego w tym projekie (gotowcu) nie ma żadnych "krokwi" - projektant zastosował prefabrykowane wiązary kratownicowe... (które i tak muszą być przeliczone do warunków lokalnych) - przy tego typu konstrukcjach grubość 5-6 cm jest normą. 
Wydaje mi się że twoje obawy wynikają raczej z "chałupniczego" zamienienia prefabrykatów na "tradycyjną" i stąd twoje pytanie...

A skąd zamiana? Zapewne z tego powodu iż w gotowcu nie ma projektu dla prefabrykowanych wiązarów kratownicowych, który wykonuje indywidualnie do każdego projektu firma zajmująca się produkcją tego typu wiązarów lub biuro konstrukcyjne posiadające odpowiednie oprogramowanie do obliczeń tego typu wiązarów i połączeń na płytki... wykonanie tego typu projektu i wiązarów kosztuje... 

Inicjatywa samowolki w zmianie konstrukcji dachu wyszła albo od Ciebie (tzw cięcie kosztów bez jakiejkolwiek świadomości skutków...) lub wszechwiedzącego "zenka" który udaje cieślę.

----------


## moni44

jest więźba i pojawiają się pewne uwagi dotyczace jej wykonania proszę o Wasze uwagi i sygestie
1. co do do krokwi koszowej jej wymiary to 23x16 cm to dośc sporo, jednakże przy montażu majstry połozyli ja na wieńcu nie mocując w zabetonowanej szpilce, po prostu nie zgodziły się wymiary, dodam, że krokwie na obrębie domu sa mocowane do zabetonowanych szpilek, nie ma drewnianej murłaty; na moje pytanie do monterów czy wspomniana krokiew koszowa nie musi być w szplce odparli,że wystarczy że jest oparta o wieniec - czy jest to dobro rozwiązanie? jeśli nie to co zrobić w takiej sytuacji, czy technicznie jest możliwość aby przez tak położona krokiew koszową przewiercić i zamontować szpilkę do wieńca? krokiew ta wspiera się jedynie o wieniec dolny, nie ma wyciętego zęba
2. ponadto są dwa lub trzy miejsca gdzie znów krokwie znalazły się obok szpilek w wiencu i tak zostały połozone, obok nich w odległosci kilku centymetrów zamocowano juz krokwy w szpilkach, co do tych niezamocowanych krokiew w szpilkach to wystarczy, że opierają się one zębem o wienic czy  wiercić jakies śruby do wieńca - majster mówił, że nie ma takiej konieczności,
3. i jeszcze jeden problem nurtujący mnie z zamontowaną więźbą a mianowicie na części budynku poddasze jest lane cementowe, tak więc sa wieniec dolny i górny o które wspierają się krokwie, w kilku miejscach jest tak, że krokiew opiera się wyciętym zębem o wieniec dolny a nie opiera się zębem o wieniec górny, po prostu zab był za bardzo wycięty. co robic w takim przypadku, czy podkładac kawąłki drzewa pod luźny zab, czy to zostawić? 
3 jest też kilka krokwi w ktorych nie wycięto zeba na wieniec górny, opiera się krokiew zębem tylko o wieniec dolny
dodam, że jest to dom w nagietkach z archonu, na części mieszkalnej tak jak wspomniałem jest strop lany, zaś nad garażem pozostała konstrukcja lekka  dachu, ma być on kryty dachówką 
4. zgodnie z planem nad częścią która ma betonowe poddasze, a więc tam gdzie są betonowe wieniec górny i dolny ma byc kalenica majstry nie zamonotowali jej twierdząc że jest ona zbędna i nic nie daję - co z tym robic?
5. a teraz pytanie z innej beczki a mianowicie w części poddasza, które jest betonowe w pomieszczeniach nie ma szybów wentylacyjnych, czy wystarczy dla wymiany powietrza mikrowentylacja w oknach dachowych i balkonowych czy tez przebijać się przez beton i zmontować szyby wentylacyjne do dachu?
ale się opisałem 
proszę Was o rady i pozdrawiam

----------


## face

zdjecia poprosze

chce tozobaczyc bo nie potrafie sobie wyobrazic krokwi i platwi naroznej "polozonej na wiencu"

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A co na to kierownik budowy?! Każda krokiew musi być mechanicznie zamocowana. W przypadku gdy minęła się ze szpilką należy po obu stronach krokwi  zamontować kątowniki ciesielskie kotwiąc je stalowymi kotwami rozporowymi do wieńca. Przez kątowniki i krokiew przewiercić otwór i skręcić śrubą M-10. Podobnie należy zamocować krokiew koszową. Nie chcę być wścibski ale spytam czy oddzielili krokwie od wieńca papą lub folią? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## moni44

zdjęcia zrobię i wrzucę krokwie nie były oddzielane w żaden sposób od wieńca, aco musza być oddzielone?
 kiedys rozmawiałem na ten temat z innym cieślą i nie wiem czy odpowiedź była prawda czy tez wyrazewm solidarności gosci od kładzenia dachów, mianowicie ten człowiek mówił, że krokwi koszowych nie trzeba przymocowywać do wieńca gdyż, jest ona przez wage dachówki dociskana do wieńca, natomiast co do krokiew które nie trafiły do szpilek to powinny byc one połączone z sasiadującą krokwia kawałkiem drewna aby zapobiec ich przesunięciu

----------


## zibik_eng

... tak się kończą "oszczędności" przy zatrudnianiu ludzi do budowy domu... PROBLEMAMI.
Zmieniać projekt może WYŁĄCZNIE PROJEKTANT a nie samozwańczy "cieśle" wyrzucając "niepotrzebne elementy konstrukcyjne" (po tym co tu piszesz to chyba jest ich pierwszy w życiu dach). Gdzie jest kierownik budowy? Na budowie czy "na papierze" - chyba to drugie skoro takie partactwo odchodzi.

Co powinnaś zrobić? Wyrzucić wszystkich na zbity pysk, obciążyć kosztami zniszczonego materiału i zatrudnić fachowców z odpowiednim wykształceniem i papierami.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... aco musza być oddzielone?



Budujesz dla siebie czy na sprzedaż? A nawet jak się buduje na sprzedaż należy przestrzegać podstawowych zasad (kanonów) sztuki budowlanej. Elementy drewniane powinny być oddzielone od betonu, muru warstwą izolacji (papa, folia). Rozumując tak naiwnie można powiedzieć, że krokwie też nie muszą być mocowane gdyż będą dociskane ciężarem dachówki, jeszcze nigdy nie słyszałem tak bzdurnych argumentów. Konieczna rozmowa z kierownikiem budowy. Życze rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Też chętnie zobacze fotki bo coś tu chyba nie gra.

----------


## moni44

racja pod łaty ma byc podłożona papa, prze krokwie niezamocowane będa jednak przewiercone szpilki i zalane eposydem w wieńcu, jednak najlepszym wydawało się majstrom nie ma co ufać, jeszcze raz dzięki za rady

----------


## moni44

no tak tylko dopiero teraz będzie szarpanina jak te krokwie lekko podniesc?



> racja pod łaty ma byc podłożona papa, prze krokwie niezamocowane będa jednak przewiercone szpilki i zalane eposydem w wieńcu, jednak najlepszym wydawało się majstrom nie ma co ufać, jeszcze raz dzięki za rady

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A to już problem tych Twoich popaprańców. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Bullineczka

_"...Elementy drewniane powinny być oddzielone od betonu, muru warstwą izolacji (papa, folia)"_ jakoś nie widzę tutaj logiki. Rozbierałeś dach w którym krokwie były w foli? I co ? Beton absorbuje wilgoć więc trzeba dać folie żeby tego nie robił, tak?

----------


## elka51

> _"...Elementy drewniane powinny być oddzielone od betonu, muru warstwą izolacji (papa, folia)"_ jakoś nie widzę tutaj logiki. Rozbierałeś dach w którym krokwie były w foli? I co ? Beton absorbuje wilgoć więc trzeba dać folie żeby tego nie robił, tak?


NIE  :jaw drop:  Warstwa papy ma inne ważniejsze zadanie - niekoniecznie musisz wiedzieć jakie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ...nie widzę...


Okulary, koniecznie potrzebne okulary.  Tak się składa, że rozbierałem nie jeden i tam gdzie krokwie były obmurowane i szczelnie obrzucone zaprawą nie było krokwi. Obowiązują pewne kanony w budownictwie tak jak pewniki w matematyce. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ja14

> NIE  Warstwa papy ma inne ważniejsze zadanie - niekoniecznie musisz wiedzieć jakie.


Kolejna Twoja wypowiedz, ktora swiadczy o tym, ze trudno jest sie podzielic czyms czego ma sie bardzo malo. Pytam z czystej ciekawosci - po co tracisz czas na forum?
A do fachowcow mam pytanie. Pod slupem podpierajacym platew mam belke podwalinowa. No i ta belke zalali mi jastrychem bez zadnej izolacji. Na tym jastrychu polozona jest podloga z paneli (bedzie juz z 10 lat). Czy nalezy sie obawiac o stan tej podwaliny? - tak na logike to nie wiem skad tam by mogla sie wziac wilgoc ale kto wie?
Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SKUT13

Ja bym się obawiał i o podwalinę i o słup.

----------


## Bullineczka

Zgoda, wiem że tak robią, ale nie mówimy tutaj o szczelnym obrzuceniu krokwi tylko o jej położeniu (podparciu) bezpośrednio na betonie.

A wypowiedzi typu; "Wiem, ale nie powiem"  (elka51) są domeną PiS-iorów, "katolików" "p(P)olaków którzy jak Ci nie zaszkodzili to już Ci pomogli" 

*elka51 , przyjemnej zabawy w piaskownicy 
*

----------


## elka51

> Zgoda, wiem że tak robią, ale nie mówimy tutaj o szczelnym obrzuceniu krokwi tylko o jej położeniu (podparciu) bezpośrednio na betonie.


Fachowiec daje papę, wie po co i dlaczego ona tam jest.
Brak papy świadczy o zatrudnieniu przypadkowego czlowieka który nie potrafił przeczytać lub nie czytał projektu (w większości jest taki detal). Drążenie tematu "po co" i "dlaczego ma być" jest bez sensowne - forum nie służy do edukacji przypadkowych patałachów.

Dla inwestora wystarczy informacja: brak papy = poważny błąd.




> Kolejna Twoja wypowiedz, ktora swiadczy o tym, ze trudno jest sie podzielic czyms czego ma sie bardzo malo. Pytam z czystej ciekawosci - po co tracisz czas na forum?


Czytam i piszę na tym forum nie po to by kogoś "uczyć"...




> A do fachowcow mam pytanie. Pod slupem podpierajacym platew mam belke podwalinowa. No i ta belke zalali mi jastrychem bez zadnej izolacji. Na tym jastrychu polozona jest podloga z paneli (bedzie juz z 10 lat). Czy nalezy sie obawiac o stan tej podwaliny? - tak na logike to nie wiem skad tam by mogla sie wziac wilgoc ale kto wie?


Zamiast zadawać pytania "fachowcom" zrób sobie odkrywkę, zerwij podłogę i zobacz w jakim stanie jest podwalina. Jeżeli jeszcze coś z niej zostało  :bye: 




> A wypowiedzi typu; "Wiem, ale nie powiem"  (elka51) są domeną PiS-iorów, "katolików" "p(P)olaków którzy jak Ci nie zaszkodzili to już Ci pomogli"


Ulżyło?

----------


## Bullineczka

wiadomo,  :wink:  "fachowiec" z UK ! Pochwal się czym się zajmowałeś przed wyjazdem i najważniejsze jakie wykształcenie. Tam ZNACZNA większość "fachowców" jest po 8 klasach Polskiej podstawówki :smile:  pewnie tam(UK) liznąłeś rzemiosła

----------


## firewall

poczytałem kłótnię w wątku między wakemanem a wilhelmim. I uważam że obaj mają rację. A.Wilhelmi podaje szerokości krokwi takie jak powinno się stosować u nas. W USA stosuje się 2 calowe tak jak pisze wakeman.  Różnica wynika tylko w zastosowania fachowca. U nas stosuje się nasze szerokości ponieważ fachowiec nap..dala młotkiem ręcznie gwoździe i nie zastanawia się gdzie mu gwóźdź trafi i pod jakim kątem. W USA stosuje się gwoździarki. Dlatego u nas lepiej stosować szersze przekroje krokwi.

----------


## Wakmen

> ... W USA stosuje się 2 calowe tak jak pisze wakeman.  ... W USA stosuje się gwoździarki. ...


 Mój fachowiec nauki pobierał właśnie w USA przy budowie domów szkieletowych. Stamtąd przywiózł cały sprzęt do ciesielki bo u nas był niedostępny.  
Teraz buduje domy w Norwegi.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

> ... nie wiem skad tam by mogla sie wziac wilgoc ale kto wie?


Ja wiem. Z powietrza. Przy spadku temperatury para wodna w nim zawarta skrapla się i osadza na "zimnym" betonie. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ja14

O punkcie rosy slyszalem. Ale to jest strop miedzy kondygnacjami mieszkalnymi, jego temperatura nie spada ponizej 20 stopni a i powietrze nie ma tam za bardzo dostepu, bo jak juz pisalem, przykryte to jest panelami ulozonymi na typowej piance pod panele.
Pewne jest, ze z podwaliny jeszcze cos zostalo, bo inaczej slup opadl by o kilkanascie centymetrow i platew stracilaby podparcie. Raczej bym to zauwazyl. Zapachu butwiejacego drewna raczej nie odnotowano.
Pomysl z odkrywka jest bardzo kuszacy ale wiaze sie z demontarzem paneli w calym pokoju.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Nasze rozważania są czysto teoretyczne. Zwiększona wilgotność może wystąpić w stropie nad kuchnią, łazienką, pralnią itp. Para wodna wykrapla się w dowolnej temperaturze gdy tylko osiągnie stan nasycenia np. na pokrywce garnka z gotującą się wodą. Zjawiska butwienia drewna nie zachodzą z dnia na dzień lecz trwają latami. Wielkiej szkody nie ma gdy drewno może odeschnąć natomiast oblane betonem z trzech stron ma tą możliwość bardzo ograniczoną. W Twoim przypadku efekty korozji drewna mogą wcale nie wystąpić co nie oznacza, że ta izolacja nie była potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## SKUT13

W pełni się zgadzam z Andrzejem W. Korozja może, ale nie musi wystąpić i trwa latami. Miałem ostatnio okazję widzieć murłatę, a raczej to co z niej zostało po ok 20 latach od niefachowo wykonanego remontu dachu. Tak naprawdę to szczęście, że nikt nie wpadł na pomysł ruszania przedwojennych płatwi (o bardzo konkretnych przekrojach) i na nich zawiesił się cały dach.

----------


## ja14

No dobra, przyznam sie, ze podstepnie zmierzam do pytania jak to powinno byc zrobione prawidlowo. Nawet gdyby podwalina byla szczelnie owinieta papa to pod panelami i tak nie ma jak jej przewietrzac. Taka podwalina jest chyba czestym elementem w konstrukcjach dachowych domow, wiec pewnie nie tylko ja mam ten problem.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja bym nigdy tak nie zrobił. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ja14

A jak nalezy to zrobic?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W miejsce drewnianej podwaliny stalowa stopa lub ceownik położony na plecach. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## ja14

Dziekuje bardzo i pozdrawiam.

----------


## bernikle

I was zaskocze największa wytrzymałość z polskich gatunków drzew ma brzoza. Drewno sonowe czy świerkowe jest bardziej odporne na czynniki atmosferczne i dlatego jest stosowane w budownictwie. I prosze nie porównywać drewna naszego ze skandynawskim bo nie macie racji.Tym bardziej jak przedmówca pisze że więźbę będą jadły korniki, korniki drewna nie jedzą tylko łyko.Więźbą mogą wcinać np kołatki. Jeżeli chcecie kupić dobrą wieźbe kupcie ją zimą wtedy macie pewność że ścięte drzewo do produkcji krokwi desek itp będzie suche. Najgorsze drewno jest tzw majowe jest nasączone wodą jak gąbka.

----------


## sherif

Witam !

Prosba o poradę dot grubości krokwi i płatwi.
Dach mam dwuspadowy, kąt 35o, 4okna dachowe oraz lukarna. Projekt przewiduje konstrukcje typu cięzkiego ok 260m2, dom budowany w Warszawie. dom będzie kryty dachówką.
Przekroje wg projektu:
- płatwie 12/26, wzmocnione kątownikami 160 po bokach, płatwie bedą oparte na ścianach konstr oraz słupach (max rozpietośc ok 6m)
- 15szt 16/22 oraz 38szt 8/22 
- jętki 6/18

Jeden z tartaków powiedział, że nie zrobi takich przekroi, pozostałe 2, że więżba jest mocno przesadzona. Jeden z tartaków zaleca 9x26 płatew i 8x20 krokwie.
Cieśla zaleca zostawić płatwie a zmienić krokwie na 10x20.

Kogo słuchać ... cieśli ?

Te 2cm mniej na izolacje to nie problem, bo planuje zastosować termoizolacyjne płyty Steico (35mm gr na krowkwiach), które zastepują membranę oraz są dodatkową izolację, więc i tak mam więcej niż membrana +22cm.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Tartak nie jest uprawniony do wypowiadania się odnośnie wytrzymałości więźby a co zatem idzie nie powinien sugerować zmiany przekrojów. Natomiast jak się nie ma surowca to sie takie bzdury opowiada. Ma być tak jak w projekcie!  Dalsza dyskusja jest bezprzedmotowa. Z tymi płytami to trochę ściema. Drewno nie jest odporne na wodę a do tego 35 mm to żadna izolacja. Natomiast jak się coś wyprodukowało to trzeba to reklamować i sprzedać. Podobnie jest z wełną drzewną. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

> Tartak nie jest uprawniony do wypowiadania się odnośnie wytrzymałości więźby a co zatem idzie nie powinien sugerować zmiany przekrojów. Natomiast jak się nie ma surowca to sie takie bzdury opowiada. Ma być tak jak w projekcie!  Dalsza dyskusja jest bezprzedmotowa. Z tymi płytami to trochę ściema. Drewno nie jest odporne na wodę a do tego 35 mm to żadna izolacja. Natomiast jak się coś wyprodukowało to trzeba to reklamować i sprzedać. Podobnie jest z wełną drzewną. Pozdrawiam.


Tyle, ze tak sie trzymajac projektu to w pl bedize moze kilka tartakow co wykona wiezbe zgodna z zalozeniem proejktanta. W proj podana jest klasa drewna C27, prawidlowo dostarczona wiezba powinna byc selekcjonowana i dostac cert potweirdzajacy klase drewna. Ledwo znalazlem jeden tartak, ktory jest w stanie zapewnic, ze material dostarczony osiagnie zalozona klase, koszt ok x2.5 w stosunku do innych tartakow, ktore nie maja uprawnien nadawania certyfikatow. Ciekaw jestem ile dachow w kraju jest tak budowanych ..
Odnosnie sugestii, to moze zle sie wyrazilem, pozostale tartaki nie mowily, zrob pan tak czy siak, tylko po moim pytaniu o profile, odp, ze wg ich opinii takie profile w moim proj sie grubo przesadzone i praktycznie nie spotykaja sie z takimi zamowieniami od inwestorow prywatnych.

Odnosnie plyt to nie nazwalbym je drewnem, poniewaz maja w sobie tyle chemii, ze pod wzgledem niektorych parametrow drewna nie przypominaja. TermoIzolacyjnosc maja zblizona do welny, moze 3,5cm to nie jest wiele, ale w stosunku do membrany to i tak duzo.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Czy zamawiając stal też zmniejszasz przekroje i skład? Skoro uważasz, że masz więźbę przewymiarowaną to skonsultuj tą wątpliwość z projektantem a jak nie masz do niego zaufania to zmień projektanta. Część więźb jest być może trochę przewymiarowana właśnie na wypadek nieodpowiedniej klasy drewna. Drewno bez certyfikatu nie powinno być dopuszczone do wbudowania. Oczywiście zastosujesz w swoim domu to co uznasz za stosowne o ile kierownik budowy Ci na to pozwoli. Ja nie podjąbym się wykonania twojego dachu gdyby krycie wstępne miało być wykonane tą płytą. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

> Czy zamawiając stal też zmniejszasz przekroje i skład? Skoro uważasz, że masz więźbę przewymiarowaną to skonsultuj tą wątpliwość z projektantem a jak nie masz do niego zaufania to zmień projektanta. Część więźb jest być może trochę przewymiarowana właśnie na wypadek nieodpowiedniej klasy drewna. Drewno bez certyfikatu nie powinno być dopuszczone do wbudowania. Oczywiście zastosujesz w swoim domu to co uznasz za stosowne o ile kierownik budowy Ci na to pozwoli. Ja nie podjąbym się wykonania twojego dachu gdyby krycie wstępne miało być wykonane tą płytą. Życzę rozsądnych decyzji. Pozdrawiam.


Przekroje stali - tak oczywiście że zmieniam (i to w dwóch kierunkach), tam gdzie ma to sens (zresztą jak każdy w tym proj), oczywiście w porozumieniu z kierownikiem.
Pytanie na marginesie ile procent dachów, które robiłeś miało certyfikat potwierdzający klasę drewna ?
Tak na prawdę jeżeli nie ma cert potwierdzającego klasę drewna zgodnego z projektem to keirownik budowy nie powinien tego zaakceptować. Tyle, że to fikcja, tartaki które miałby by wystawiać cert musiałyby ok 80% materiału odrzucić i zatrudnić osobę uprawnioną do certyfikowania wyrobów. Na podstawie mojej rozmowy z tartakami cena rośnie wtedy do ok 2-3 tyś /m3 i praktycznie nikt tego nie kupi .. a domy jakoś stoją. Dlatego większość tartaków nie wystawia cert.
Dlaczego piszesz o tych płytach, że nie podjąłbyś się ? Co z nimi nie tak ? Podobno są bardzo lubiane przez instalatorów, bo szybko i wygodnie się je kładzie/docina.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Widzisz ja nie jestem instalatorem, ja staram się być profesjonalistą a na swoje roboty daję stosowną gwarancję. Zamiast tych płyt zaproponowałbym OSB i papę lub izolację cieplną montowaną nakrokwiowo na ażurowym deskowaniu. Już od jakiegoś czasu moje ralizacje mają certyfikaty. Oczywiście zgadzam się się z Tobą, że rzeczywistość jest zgoła inna. Natomiast ja na Forum nie mogę akceptować tej rzeczywistości. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## sherif

> Widzisz ja nie jestem instalatorem, ja staram się być profesjonalistą a na swoje roboty daję stosowną gwarancję. Zamiast tych płyt zaproponowałbym OSB i papę lub izolację cieplną montowaną nakrokwiowo na ażurowym deskowaniu. Już od jakiegoś czasu moje ralizacje mają certyfikaty. Oczywiście zgadzam się się z Tobą, że rzeczywistość jest zgoła inna. Natomiast ja na Forum nie mogę akceptować tej rzeczywistości. Pozdrawiam.


Gdzeis czytalem w Niemczech wiekszosc dachow jest tak robiona i jest to popularna metoda. Osobiscie moze bym sie nad tym nie zastaanwial membrana: plyta drewnopodobna, gdyby nie ten koszt ok 1700 vs 6000  :sad:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

A jaki to koszt w stosunku do wartości domu? Skoro ta płyta jest taka uniwersalna to włóż kawałek jej do naczynia z wodą i sprawdź po kilkunastu godzinach co się z nią dzieje. Każdej zimy będziesz miał zawiewany śnieg pod dachówką i ten śnieg wiosną będzie się wytapiał a skropliny płynąc po płycie będą w nią wsiąkać. Twój dom Twój wybór. Życzę trafnych i rozsądnych wyborów. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bernikle

> Witam !
> 
> Prosba o poradę dot grubości krokwi i płatwi.
> Dach mam dwuspadowy, kąt 35o, 4okna dachowe oraz lukarna. Projekt przewiduje konstrukcje typu cięzkiego ok 260m2, dom budowany w Warszawie. dom będzie kryty dachówką.
> Przekroje wg projektu:
> - płatwie 12/26, wzmocnione kątownikami 160 po bokach, płatwie bedą oparte na ścianach konstr oraz słupach (max rozpietośc ok 6m)
> - 15szt 16/22 oraz 38szt 8/22 
> - jętki 6/18
> 
> ...


Tartakom nie opłaca się robić większych przekrojów krokwi bo jest to nie opłacalne. Musieli by kupić drewno w 3 klasie gubości a takie jest najdroższe wszysko da się zrobić za odpowiednią cenę. Na priv mogę ci wysłać kontakty do 5-10 tartaków w mazowieckim.

----------


## grend

> Nasze rozważania są czysto teoretyczne. Zwiększona wilgotność może wystąpić w stropie nad kuchnią, łazienką, pralnią itp. Para wodna wykrapla się w dowolnej temperaturze gdy tylko osiągnie stan nasycenia np. na pokrywce garnka z gotującą się wodą. Zjawiska butwienia drewna nie zachodzą z dnia na dzień lecz trwają latami. Wielkiej szkody nie ma gdy drewno może odeschnąć natomiast oblane betonem z trzech stron ma tą możliwość bardzo ograniczoną. W Twoim przypadku efekty korozji drewna mogą wcale nie wystąpić co nie oznacza, że ta izolacja nie była potrzebna. Pozdrawiam.



Czy to tez może służyć za odpowiedź dla osob które chcą ocieplić dach styropianem do tego szczeliny uszczelniając pianka ? Czy tutaj też następuje ta sama prawidłowość ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

W przypadku gdy styropian montujemy pomiędzy krokwiami może wystąpić ta sam prawidłowość. Będzie ona jednak zależna od tego jakie warstwy wystąpią nad styropianem. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Namtar

Panie Andrzeju,
Pytanko mam, chce wykonac wiate garazowa "przyklejona" do sciany domu, wymiary polaci dachowej ok. 7,5 x 4,5m przy nachyleniu 15 stopni w odniesieniu do poziomu. Pokrycie chce zastosowac takie jakie mam na domie czyli dachowke ceramiczna.
Moze mi Pan podac przekroje dla krokwi oraz jej rozstaw?
Ja bedac laikiem myslalem o przekroju krokwi 18x5 (ewentualnie 15x5) oraz rozstawie co 60 cm.
Czy taki dach wystarczy podeprzec slupami 15x15 w 3 miejscach oraz od strony domu przy murze w 4 ale przy zastosowaniu przekroju 10x15 (nie mam zbyt duzo miejsca aby zastosowac te same przekroje). Ma Pan moze jakas rade jak to "przykleic" do muru zeby sie nie zawalilo?
Problemem moze byc warstwa ocieplenia wynoszaca 20 cm.
Dziekuje z gory za odpowiedz

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Który wymiar jest szerokością dachu? Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Namtar

Dlugosc pokrycia (tak dla mojej pewnosci, wymiar "jednej kolumny" dachowek) to 4,5metra.
Szerokosc pokrycia natomiast (jeden rzad dachowek) to 7,5 metra, czyli wiata dluzsza niz szersza  :smile:

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak na 4,5 długości to optowałbym za przekrojem 6x20. Rozstaw OK. Do muru kotwić nie potrzeba należy natomiast zastosować elementy sztywniące np. miecze. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## Namtar

Oczywiscie elementy usztywniajace w postaci mieczy (slup vs platew) mam zamiar wykonac, ale rownoczesnie zastanawiam sie czy musze usztywnic konstrukcje rowniez kleszczami (pomiedzy lewymi i prawymi slupami czy tez platwiami). Z wizualnego punktu widzenia nie podoba mi sie takie rozwiazanie ale czy bez kleszczy konstrukcja nie bedzie zbyt niestabilna?

----------


## cavasss

Witam,

Szanowne grono moja rodzicielka poprosiła mnie abym w jej starej altance styl PRL wymienił jej dach a ściany pozostawił z racji iż jeszcze o dziwo się trzymają.
Projekt do wykonania samemu aby maksymalnie obniżyć koszty, będzie to jednospadowy dach o wymiarach 3,50 m x 3,30 m

Z racji skromnego doświadczenia będzie jednospadowy aby maksymalnie zmniejszyć ryzyko moich błędów.

planuje na istniejące ściany położyć krokwie na nie płyta osb 18mm łaty i potem blacha trapezowa

i tu pytanie co byście zmienili jaki przekrój krokwi dać aby utrzymały dorosłego człowieka na górze bez strachu??

poniżej link do zdjęcia które przedstawia altankę która jest dość podobna to tej która ma być robiona

http://supernowosci24.pl/wp-content/...wyburzenia.jpg

Będę zobowiązany za wszelkie uwagi i porady

----------


## eryk16

Według mnie najlepiej krokwie 15x8, płyta osb lub deski, papa, kontrłata, łata, blacha. Przydały by się także murłaty ok 12x12 i obróbki blacharskie.

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Jak ma być oszczędnie to płyta OSB zbędna. Typowe krokwie 7x14 w rozstawie około 80 cm folia wysokoparoprzepuszczalna, kontłaty, łaty co 30~40 cm (rozstaw zależny od wysokości trapezu) lub deski ażurowo i blacha trapezowa. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cavasss

Witam, 

Na wstępie dziękuje za informacje i mam kolejne pytania:

1. Czy krokwie 7x14 to absolutne minimum czy możemy je troszke odchudzić a za to zagęścić na rozstaw co 60 ?? ( jesli tak to jaki wymiar)

2 .Co do płtyty OSB moja rodzicielka chce aby to jakoś wyglądalo od środka więc musi być i tu pytanie czy folia może iść na płyte OSB?

3. Z racji iż nie będzie żadnych obróbek blacharskich napiszcie czy można zatkać wytłoczenia blachy trapezowej od frontu i z tyłu aby prypadkiem żadne Insekty njaprawdopodobniej Osy nie znalazły nowego siedliska na gniazdo ( jest pomysł na pianke budowlaną )


pozdrawiam

----------


## eryk16

Folia to kiepski pomysł na płytę osb choć odpowiednia może być. Raczej radzę nie zmniejszać przekroju będą zbyt wiotkie i podatne na ugięcia. Nie mam słów co do ostatniego pytania. To niewielki koszt a to co chcesz robić to partyzantka.

----------


## cavasss

co do krokwi to może 7x12 jeśli je zagęszczę co 60 cm to wystarczy w końcu to mały daszek 3,5 x 3,3 m


CO do ostatniego pytania to cos zaproponujcie bo żaden fachowiec nie przyjedzie do obrobienia takiego daszku za rozsądne pieniądze.

Z frontu mogę przybić deskę z racji iż spadek będzie w drugą stronę ale od tyłu to może uszczelka do blachy trapezowej ??

co o tym myślicie licze na wasze sugestie i rady

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Albo będziesz słuchał rad albo zrobisz po swojemu. Pewnie znasz takie powiedzenie: "Róbta co chceta". Pozdrawiam.

----------


## cavasss

Andrzeju nie unoś się ja nie chce nikogo urazić tylko się poradzić jestem wdzięczny za wszelkie uwagii lecz liczę na dyskusję w której jeśli ktoś mi coś uargumentuje to rozumie, dlatego bardzo proszę o odniesienie się do kwestii jakie poruszyłem poniżej.
Będę wdzięczny za odpowiedz




> co do krokwi to może 7x12 jeśli je zagęszczę co 60 cm to wystarczy w końcu to mały daszek 3,5 x 3,3 m
> 
> 
> CO do ostatniego pytania to cos zaproponujcie bo żaden fachowiec nie przyjedzie do obrobienia takiego daszku za rozsądne pieniądze.
> 
> Z frontu mogę przybić deskę z racji iż spadek będzie w drugą stronę ale od tyłu to może uszczelka do blachy trapezowej ??
> 
> co o tym myślicie licze na wasze sugestie i rady

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Ja się nie unoszę tylko odpowiedziałem być może zbyt dosadnie. Nie miałem zamiaru Cię urazić. Jak tak to odebrałeś to przepraszam. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

witam, chialbym o porade w sprawie zmian krokwi i platwi, dach dwuspadowy,szerokosc 10m, dlugosc platwi 16m, dlugosc krokwi 7,15m (19szt na strone), przekroj platwi 18x22, krokwi 8x18, platew podparta na sciankach szczytowych i dwoma slupami, dach chce pokryc blachodachowka, material jaki skladowalem przez ostatnie lata to brusy 7cm z których chcialbym zrobić krokwie 7x14 ew 7x15, płatwie 16x16 które chciałbym podeprzeć nie dwoma a trzema lub czterema slupami, i dolozyc jetki których w projekcie niema wogole, czy taka zmiana bylaby bezpieczna i zgodna ze sztuka budowlana?
pozdrawiam

----------


## MWer

Dziwne że nie ma u polskich tartaków standardów przekroju dla elementów z drewna. Standartow odpowiediałnych gwożdziam i wielnie. Gruboszcz wielny krótna 5 cm (2cała), gwożdzi do gwożdziarki - 9 cm.  Toteż, w przeważnej większośćy krokwa - 200x50. Ale, widocznie, nie w Polsce.
Do tego ż, przekrój 200x50 skuteczniej, na przyklad niż 140x70 (prawie równych za zużyciem drzewna) troche więcej niż  w dwa razy. Nie rozumiem, po co 180x80 czy 140x70? wszędzie przekrój w całach. Deski grubszych za 2 cała nie ma. A krokwa to zawsze deska w wspólczesnem budownictwie.

----------


## MWer

> A to ciekawe spostrzeżenie. Problem w tym, że za oceanem, w Ameryce standardowym rozmiarem krokwi są 2x8 cali (około 5x20cm). Co więcej, przy zastosowaniu większej ilości krokwi (mniejszy rozstaw) otrzymujemy o wiele bardziej stabilną konstrukcję w porównaniu do grubszej krokwi a o większym rozstawie.
> Ja mam dach kryty gontem bitumicznym i wymiary krokwi mam 5x20cm ale z rozstawem co 62,5cm pomiędzy środkami krokwi dla kątu 45st a dla garażu gdzie mam 30st to rozstaw  co 50 cm.
> Co do waszych dziwnych teorii to naprawdę są bezzasadne. Po prostu jesteście mało otwarci na inne i na dodatek sprawdzone rozwiązania. 
> Gdybyście widzieli to ... i byście uwierzyli.


+ 100500   :smile:  
Absolutnie zgadzam się! Tak nie tylko w Ameryce, cały świat tak buduje. Po to, co tak rozsądnej.

----------


## piotrek0m

> witam, chialbym o porade w sprawie zmian krokwi i platwi, dach dwuspadowy,szerokość 10m, długość płatwi 16m, dlugosc krokwi 7,15m (19szt na strone), przekroj platwi 18x22, krokwi 8x18, platew podparta na ściankach szczytowych i dwoma slupami, dach chce pokryć blachodachowka, material jaki składowałem przez ostatnie lata to brusy 7cm z których chciałbym zrobić krokwie 7x14 ew 7x15, płatwie 16x16 które chciałbym podeprzeć nie dwoma a trzema lub czterema slupami, i dołożyć jętki których w projekcie niema wogole, czy taka zmiana byłaby bezpieczna i zgodna ze sztuka budowlana?
> pozdrawiam


Takie zmiany wymiarów trzeba przeliczyć konstrukcyjnie. Słupów na stropach gęstożebrowych nie można stawiać gdzie się chce zresztą na stropach monolitycznych też powinny być dodatkowe zbrojenia w miejscu posadowienia słupów. Tak więc przeliczyć...

----------


## zibuch

Nie można określić przekroju krokwi ot tak. Trzeba znać obciążenia, schemat statyczny itd - robi to konstruktor.
Niemniej praca z krokwiami 8x18cm to udręka. Zbudowałem kilka dachów i nigdy nie było takich przekrojów. Jak dla mnie optymalny przekrój to 6x20cm.
Mając w projekcie krokwie 7x18cm i zamieniając je na 6x20cm przy tym samym rozstawie uzyskujemy 5% mniej materiału i 5% mniejsze naprężenia w krokwi

----------


## DACxxxAZ

> Dziwne że nie ma u polskich tartaków standardów przekroju dla elementów z drewna. Standartow odpowiediałnych gwożdziam i wielnie. Gruboszcz wielny krótna 5 cm (2cała), gwożdzi do gwożdziarki - 9 cm.  Toteż, w przeważnej większośćy krokwa - 200x50. Ale, widocznie, nie w Polsce.
> Do tego ż, przekrój 200x50 skuteczniej, na przyklad niż 140x70 (prawie równych za zużyciem drzewna) troche więcej niż  w dwa razy. Nie rozumiem, po co 180x80 czy 140x70? wszędzie przekrój w całach. Deski grubszych za 2 cała nie ma. A krokwa to zawsze deska w wspólczesnem budownictwie.


Krokwie 200x50 są idealne do obróbki elektronarzędziami. Taką belkę bierze pod rękę jeden skromny człowieczek bez wysiłku i może ją obrabiać pilarką tarczową o głębokości cięcia 80-100mm. Przy większych przekrojach cięcie na dwa razy albo zmiana narzędzia na większe.a to w rękach czuć ciężar maszyny o wadze skrzynki jabłek  :smile: 



MWer, robisz dachy na terenie PL to niestety napotkasz przekroje w projekcie np. 24x26  dla krokwi narożnej  :smile:   24x24 dla koszowej  :smile:  i wiele innych śmiesznych przekrojów belek  :smile:

----------


## MWer

Masakra. Nie mogę w to uwierzyć! Poszedłem czytać PN-EN 1995-1-1:2010 z włączoną poprawką EN 1995-1-1:2004/AC:2006 oraz zmianą EN 1995-....    :smile:

----------


## slawko333

strop będzie monolityczny, w projekcie krokwie sa 8x18 pod dachowke, ja chce polozyc blachodachowke, wiec czy zamiana na 7x16 jest pod względem obciążenia zgodna ze sztuka? strop i tak trzeba będzie trochę przeprojektować bo chce zostawić duza dziure na schody gdzie w projekcie jest tylko wlaz na strych, a jeden slup wypada wlasnie w tym otworze

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

To, że będzie lżejsze pokrycie nie upoważnia do pocieniania krokwi. Do tego pocieniając co zyskujesz? Parę złotych. A co tracisz? Tracisz na zawsze możliwość zastosowania ciężkiego pokrycia. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## MWer

> ....  8x18 pod dachowke, ja chce polozyc blachodachowke, wiec czy zamiana na 7x16 ...


nośność 16x7 jest *0,61* od 18x8. Dachówka waży 40 kg, obliczałny ciężar dachu ni mniej niż 200 kg na m2.

----------


## slawko333

ile trace? brusy na wiezbe cala mam juz wysezonowana od kilku lat, tylko te owe brusy pocięte sa na 7cm

----------


## zibuch

> strop będzie monolityczny, w projekcie krokwie sa 8x18 pod dachowke, ja chce polozyc blachodachowke, wiec czy zamiana na 7x16 jest pod względem obciążenia zgodna ze sztuka?


NIE. ciężar dachówki to tylko część obciążeń, mała. śnieg i wiatr to kilka razy więcej niż dachówka + ciężar konstrukcji.
SGN będzie decydujący - wskaźnik wytrzymałości 7x16 jest 0,7*8x18 (70% wartości) więc jeśli chcesz to zrobić bez nowych obliczeń to aktualny rozstaw musisz pomnożyć przez 0,7 (zakładam, że ktoś to wcześniej liczył). albo dać konstruktorowi niech liczy raz jeszcze.
choć nie bardzo wiem co ma do tego strop?

----------


## slawko333

w projekcie sa dwa slupy stolcowe, chciałbym zostawić duza dziure w stropie na ew klatke schodowa, i będę musial przesunąć slupa  i ew dolozyc dwa slupy, bo płatwie mam 16x16 a w projekcie sa 18x22

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Masz kierownika budowy? Co Ty chcesz osiągnąć? To co planujesz, to samowola budowlana. Wskaźniki przekroju na zginanie są znacząco różne. "zibuch" napisał co masz zrobić. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## bny

takie wąskie krokwie są nieestetyczne :smile:

----------


## slawko333

to może jeszcze raz zadam pytanie, oryginalny projekt ma; krokwie 8x18, płatwie pośrednie 22x18, rozstaw krokwi ok 75cm , pod dahcowke ceramiczna nachylenie dachu 30st, zmiana jak planuje to ; krokwie 7x16, płatwie 16x18 lub 16x16, roztaw krokwi ten sam , blachodachowka, chce dolozyc jeszcze jetki których niema wogole w projekcie,  czy taka zmiana jest zgodna ze sztuka budowlana? czy dach się niezawali :big grin: ?

----------


## Andrzej Wilhelmi

Taka zmiana to nowa konstrukcja którą musi przeliczyć konstruktor i nanieść na projekt. Pozdrawiam.

----------


## slawko333

konstruktor przeliczyl i powiedzial ze wymiary krokwi i platwi jakie mam w zupelnosci wystarcza, lecz mnie zastanawia fakt odleglosci miedzy stolcem a scina szczytowa ktory wynosi 5m bez podparcia, czy taka platew obciazona krokwiami, blacha i sniegiem sie nieugnie?naciskac projektanta zeby wrysowal mi miedzy stolca a sciane szczytowa jeszcze jednego slupa? projektant twierdzi ze jest ok, ale mnie to jednak nieprzekonuje, kreci troche nosem ze to obciazenie w srodku plyty stropowej

----------


## DACxxxAZ

Podsumowując:

Przeliczył ,że więźba jest ok. bez słupa ale nie da słupa atrapy na środek płyty bo za duże obciążenie na płytę?

----------


## slawko333

niewiem dlaczego, w oryginalnym projekcie niema slupa na srodku plyty,  w oryginale jest za to platew 18x22, ja mam 16x18, dlugosc tej platwi miedzy podparciami ma 5m, czy się nie ugnie, czy jest sens dawac po srodku stolca?
dlaczego piszesz ze atrapy? miałaby pelnic funkcje podparcia platwi

----------


## slawko333

ok już wiem , mogę zagescic zbrojenie w tym miejscu, lub od strony sciany szczytowej dac slupa i długie zastrzaly, przez co przesunie się ugiecie platwi

----------

